# Feeding Rbps Raw Shrimp



## Leroy Brown (Apr 15, 2011)

I am just wondering i f i need to de-shell them and remove the tails or just cut them up and trow them in.Better yet any feeding advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Leroy Brown said:


> I am just wondering i f i need to de-shell them and remove the tails or just cut them up and trow them in.Better yet any feeding advice would be appreciated.


Its actually better to leave the shells on the shrimp because it contains all the good stuff that inproves your red bellies colour. I feed mine the same way but I always make sure the shrimp is completely thawd out so its easier and faster for mine to eat it. Take care and looking forward to see some pics if you decide to post any pics.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Personally i remove the tails (my Ps doesn't like it) but keep the shells on... though considering you have baby Ps (1.5" according to your profile) maybe you should de-shell till they get bigger...


----------

